# #fotoshopfriday: New MQB RS 3 Rendered



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've gone ahead and rendered the new RS 3 Sportback based on the latest A3 Sportback images. I've got the whole story (along with another view and a shot of the RS 3 sedan that we also rendered) on the front page. Link below. 

http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rum...s/fotoshopfriday-new-rs-3-sportback-rendered/


----------



## Corrado RS (Aug 6, 2001)




----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Looks absolutely perfect. Well done on the #fotoshopfriday :thumbup:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice Render but i don't think it will get a A1 quattro front bumper.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

R5T said:


> Nice Render but i don't think it will get a A1 quattro front bumper.


 Maybe so, but spy photos I've seen of RS 6 and RS 7 suggest that they'll be employing different noses between different cars. I don't think it'll use that of the RS 4 but it's all a total guess.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

YOU CANNOT DO THAT TO ME!!!! 

Looks perfect. Audi NA: I would order one stat if you were to bring one to NA. As long as it was a tad under TT-RS prices, I'm in.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

I know audi won't read this but: I would buy this car TODAY. I have a TT-RS right now because I love the 5-cyl turbo, but I would LOVE a 5 door hatch with the 5-turbo and DSG. 

MY DREAM car. BRING THIS TO THE USA!!!!! 

The sedan is cool too, but not nearly as awesome as the hatch. DO IT!


----------



## Crocodile (May 21, 2009)

This is pure automotive porn. 

The new A3 Sportback is truly impressive. I can't wait for Audi to give it the 5-cylinder treatment. I own the current RS3 and if the next one looks like this it will be a fabulous evolution. 

I'm sure Audi will give the next RS3 400 bhp, but, frankly, 340 bhp is more than I need for most journeys. I would just like better fuel consumption. 

The ride is also too hard. So some kind of adjustable dampers would be great. It also needs twin oval tailpipes and a better design for its alloy wheels. That's it. 

Love the quilted sports seats. Love the new MMI screen. Love the LED headlights. Love the styling. Love the fact that it is 80 kg lighter. 

Home run, Audi.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

absolutely perfect on the outside. I now have a reason to totally ignore the inside when the outside is pure sex!


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

This is from George's RS 5 Cabriolet for USA  article:



> In an Audi Exclusive themed meeting room just above the position of that lone RS 5 Cabriolet, we had a chance to talk with Audi of America President Scott Keogh and his product planning chief Filip Brabec while and specifically pressed the pair on the question of the RS 5 and availability for America. We’re happy to report that both men confirmed that the RS 5 Cabriolet will come to America. Delivery to customers will begin in the first quarter of next year and *Keogh hinted at another RS announcement by the end of this year that should also grab American attention.*


 

RS3?  opcorn:

-Dennis


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

If an RS3 comes to the States. I would gladly throw down a deposit on the pre-order when it is available. It's gotta be a Sportback. (I don't want a sedan at all. Hopefully we get one high performance Sportback in the US. S3/RS3) Sooooo sexy!!! 

P.S. I'm trying not to post as much here but it's hard not to. I have OCD coming back here for any little subtle update. :laugh:

Cheers,
Devin :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Pathfinder2041 (Sep 20, 2003)

looks like a great replacement for my B7 S4.... just bring it to the stats AoA!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Dennis M said:


> This is from George's RS 5 Cabriolet for USA  article:
> 
> [/B]
> 
> ...


My guess on RS 3 is that it's too soon. We've not yet seen them testing. My guess is RS 6/ RS 7.

I expect RS 3 will come, though likely sedan only.


----------



## $øK (Sep 16, 2011)

Logic crushing hope. :facepalm:


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Hypothetically speaking, what do you think we will be paying for an RS3 in the US? Do you think it will be as much if not more than the TT-RS? Just wondering how much I have to save up. 

(Gonna be super bummed though if it's a Sedan :thumbdown::facepalm


----------



## alarum_78 (Apr 14, 2003)

Judging by the price of the past RS3 in the uk and the 2012 S4.. They are the same price..

Thus loaded out the door 60-65k..


Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

djdub said:


> Hypothetically speaking, what do you think we will be paying for an RS3 in the US? Do you think it will be as much if not more than the TT-RS? Just wondering how much I have to save up.
> 
> (Gonna be super bummed though if it's a Sedan :thumbdown::facepalm


TT is an aluminum chassis and so a bad comparison. It will be less. RS models usually price in overlapping the high end of the S models. Yes, there's no S3, but I'd guess current TT RS at the very worst. Our S4 is aggressively priced, but I think they'd almost have to be below $50K for the base model.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Awesome, thanks George. Sounds like I need another job for a while. (It will be worth it. I hope. Prays for a Sportback RS3. lol) :thumbup:


----------



## Crocodile (May 21, 2009)

The current RS3 has been the most successful RS model so far produced. The total number of units sold far exceeded Audi's estimates. Since Audi has made very good money on this car and since the RS3's cousin, the VW Golf R is selling incredibly well Stateside, I think it is highly likely that the next RS3 will make it over the pond. I think we're looking at September 2014 for European delivery and maybe September 2015 for US delivery.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Crocodile said:


> The current RS3 has been the most successful RS model so far produced. The total number of units sold far exceeded Audi's estimates. Since Audi has made very good money on this car and since the RS3's cousin, the VW Golf R is selling incredibly well Stateside, I think it is highly likely that the next RS3 will make it over the pond. I think we're looking at September 2014 for European delivery and maybe September 2015 for US delivery.


I sure hope so. I believe the RS 3 sedan is a done deal and the A3 Sportback is looking more likely in other forms... so maybe with that body style and that engine in country Audi USA will maybe make this configuration available.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> I sure hope so. I believe the RS 3 sedan is a done deal and the A3 Sportback is looking more likely in other forms... so maybe with that body style and that engine in country Audi USA will maybe make this configuration available.


While an RS3 probably isn't in my future, I think that Audi of America crossing the magic 100,000 sales unit barrier (and on track for a good 130-150k this year) will help open the door to wider powertrain and vehicle options.


----------



## Pathfinder2041 (Sep 20, 2003)

Travis Grundke said:


> While an RS3 probably isn't in my future, I think that Audi of America crossing the magic 100,000 sales unit barrier (and on track for a good 130-150k this year) will help open the door to wider powertrain and vehicle options.


true that....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Travis Grundke said:


> While an RS3 probably isn't in my future, I think that Audi of America crossing the magic 100,000 sales unit barrier (and on track for a good 130-150k this year) will help open the door to wider powertrain and vehicle options.


I suspect you're right. Now the magic for them is to bring in configurations both that sell and also keep enthusiasts happy.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> I suspect you're right. Now the magic for them is to bring in configurations both that sell and also keep enthusiasts happy.


I am cautiously optimistic on this front, especially after Audi of America's move to keep the S4 in 6MT format and considering that they continue to offer the A4 Quattro with a 6MT as well. For how much longer is anyone's guess, but I certainly hope both retain that.

I suspect part of the reason for those offerings is to help keep base prices down for marketing purposes. BMW pulled an interesting sleight of hand with the new 3-series by making the automatic transmission standard and the manual transmission a "no cost" option. Of course, what they really did was simply raise base prices across the board. 

I have to believe that the new MQB A3 will be substantially more cost effective for Audi to sell in North America than the outgoing 8P model was. For one, the sedan will be manufactured in Gyor, Hungary, which is less costly than either the Belgian or German factories. Second, the new MQB kits reduce manufacture costs and time substantially over outgoing models. Third, Audi is actually tailoring the car for North America, which I suspect means they're going to not only package and price it to sell, but they're also going to put some real marketing dollars and support behind the car for once. 

Moving forward I'm very interested to see how the A3 sedan impacts A4 sales. If Audi intends to move between 20,000-30,000 A3 sedans and variants annually in North America, no doubt that will eat into A4 sales at some level. Marketing will push the A3 as a smaller, sportier vehicle that will no doubt appeal to a different demographic than the A4 will, and I suspect Audi will do its best to position the A3 as a lifestyle product whose interior and tuning will not appeal to traditional A4 buyers. 

At the end of the day if it increases the overall sales volume by 20+% it will be a win for the brand and hopefully for enthusiasts who should be afforded more options.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Patrick Walker made some improvements to my chop. More here in other colors: 

http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rum...-audi-rs-3-sportback-revisited-by-p-r-walker/


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

where are the bulging fenders so they could fit some 255's in the front?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

LWNY said:


> where are the bulging fenders so they could fit some 255's in the front?


I didn't put them on mine because it already looked close.t hat can be overdone with very little effort and it already looks pretty flared the way the lighting hits the panel.


----------



## boostin20 (May 16, 2010)

Looks awesome! No way I would buy it if it was $60k though. Guess I'll be sticking with the s3 if I can wait that long.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

alarum_78 said:


> Judging by the price of the past RS3 in the uk and the 2012 S4.. They are the same price..
> 
> Thus loaded out the door 60-65k..
> 
> ...


If this is true - comparing a RS3 price to S4 price in UK, that would put the RS3 in around $53k, I might as well start preparing the garage for a RS3...even in sedan form...

Over the weekend, met up with my old roomate, we had B5 S4's...had mine first then after taking him for a spin when I went K04's he bought one and did the same. Needless to say, it was a depressing drive as mine is gone, and a RS3, looking like that, would get the ol' heart bumping again...


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Rudy_H said:


> If this is true - comparing a RS3 price to S4 price in UK, that would put the RS3 in around $53k, I might as well start preparing the garage for a RS3...even in sedan form...
> 
> Needless to say, it was a depressing drive as mine is gone, and a RS3, looking like that, would get the ol' heart bumping again...


+1 Exactly. (Coming from 2 R32's and a GRB STI) Bought the TDI to save money until this comes out. I was going to save up for an S4 but since they killed the Avant in the US, I vowed to wait until the next hot DE hatch/wagon came to the USA. :thumbup:


----------

